# Bland bread



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a bread machine and used to use boxed mixes (mostly Hodgkin's Mills & Krusteaz) that came out great. Most companies have stopped selling boxed mixes. This happened even before Covid so I guess they weren't profitable?

Now I make my own from scratch, still using the bread machine. It turns out very bland. I've tried various flavorings - Italian seasoning, molasses, vanilla extract, Parmesan cheese, flavored yogurt, lemon, etc. It always tastes bland. Maybe I don't use enough?

I don't really want those flavors, I'd prefer that it just be a tasteful bread flavor.

I've tried a few different flours, general all purpose flours. Still bland.

Any suggestions on how to get my bread to taste more like good bread? 

Thanks.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just a thought since you mentioned COVID, could your sense of smell & taste have been affected?
There's a thread that talks about increasing flavor, possibly snic wrote the posts.

What bread do you like?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeast Rolls (Skillet Style)


When you're back in the baking saddle, John, consider kneading the dough by hand. The problem with using an electric mixer is that you don't really know how the dough is transforming because you can only see it, not feel it. Using a wooden spoon, mix together the wet ingredients, and some (but...




www.diychatroom.com





Starting with post #52 snic discusses promoting flavor in yeast bread.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Just a thought since you mentioned COVID, could your sense of smell & taste have been affected?
> There's a thread that talks about increasing flavor, possibly snic wrote the posts.
> 
> What bread do you like?


I've never had Covid myself. My sense of taste and smell are normal, and everything else I eat is fine.

My favorite bread was Hodgkin's Mills European Herb & Cheese. I've tried to recreate it but can't come close.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Yeast Rolls (Skillet Style)
> 
> 
> When you're back in the baking saddle, John, consider kneading the dough by hand. The problem with using an electric mixer is that you don't really know how the dough is transforming because you can only see it, not feel it. Using a wooden spoon, mix together the wet ingredients, and some (but...
> ...


Thanks I'll check that out.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeast Rolls (Skillet Style)


going to make this dish today but I"m not sure of the process as I am not a bread maker. when making cornbread in a skillet, I preheat the oven and pan at the same time and the batter is poured into the hot pan. with bread rolls, would this burn the bottoms or give them the highly prized crispy...




www.diychatroom.com





Actually the entire thread is on good bread.


----------



## patrad (10 mo ago)

I've never used a machine but I make a lot of bread. Keys are usually slow & long (like at least overnight) ferments and don't forget the salt! When I forget salt in my bread it tastes like paste. A common technique to build flavor is to have a pre-ferment, sometimes called a sponge, biga or poolish . . search for those terms and techniques and you'll be on a good path to great tasting bread


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

joy of cooking, herb and cheese bread - Google Search


Was it white bread or a darker grain?

@Two Knots makes a lot of bread, I'm sure she'll have some good input.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

salt!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

We have a cook from Germany that writes here. I bet she/he would know about flavorful breads.
I think I learned from a Sunset Foods bread cookbook.








Sunset Cook Book of Breads: Editors of Sunset Books and Sunset Magazine: Amazon.com: Books


Sunset Cook Book of Breads [Editors of Sunset Books and Sunset Magazine] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Sunset Cook Book of Breads



www.amazon.com


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> joy of cooking, herb and cheese bread - Google Search
> 
> 
> Was it white bread or a darker grain?
> ...


It was a white bread, very flavorful though.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

patrad said:


> I've never used a machine but I make a lot of bread. Keys are usually slow & long (like at least overnight) ferments and don't forget the salt! When I forget salt in my bread it tastes like paste. A common technique to build flavor is to have a pre-ferment, sometimes called a sponge, biga or poolish . . search for those terms and techniques and you'll be on a good path to great tasting bread


I do scrimp on the salt in an attempt to limit my sodium intake. I only put about half of the recommendation, maybe that's the main problem.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

gthomas785 said:


> salt!


I'll give it a try thanks.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BataviaJim said:


> I do scrimp on the salt in an attempt to limit my sodium intake. I only put about half of the recommendation, maybe that's the main problem.


Oh! Makes sense. Have you tried the Low Sodium salt that is part potassium?
I would think the salt is of a very low amount in bread, per piece, unless you put in a lot of cheese or use a seasoning salt. 
If you come up with a recipe I can calculate it for you.

Sorry I'm so talkative, this thread just hits all my areas of school, work & hobbies. And I drank too much coffee!


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Oh! Makes sense. Have you tried the Low Sodium salt that is part potassium?
> I would think the salt is of a very low amount in bread, per piece, unless you put in a lot of cheese or use a seasoning salt.
> If you come up with a recipe I can calculate it for you.
> 
> Sorry I'm so talkative, this thread just hits all my areas of school, work & hobbies. And I drank too much coffee!


Thanks for the suggestion. No I've never tried low sodium salt, I've never even heard of it. I'll either give that a try or throw a caution to the wind and use the full recommended amount of regular salt. Thanks!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

MORTON® LITE SALT™ - Morton Salt







www.mortonsalt.com





It's in every medium-sized grocery store right next to regular salt.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

BataviaJim said:


> I do scrimp on the salt in an attempt to limit my sodium intake. I only put about half of the recommendation, maybe that's the main problem.


Salt is just absolutely essential for bread to taste good, and you need a surprisingly large amount. Bread is simply not a low-sodium food unless you're in Tuscany (where they don't put salt in their bread for historical reasons).

That said, try experimenting with a pre-fermentation step. If you use a small amount of yeast and let it ferment for a long time - a day or so - at cooler temperatures, it increases the complexity and deepens the flavor of the bread. Room temperature is fine, but I've seen recipes call for fermentation in the fridge. Also, adding a little whole wheat flour adds a bit more flavor - maybe 10 to 30% of the flour depending on how dark you want your loaf. And of course as others have mentioned, you can try additions like herbs, cheese (e.g., parmesan), nuts and seeds, raisin/cinnamon, cranberry/walnut, etc. Maybe try parmesan and chopped or sliced olives (the salty kind, not the tasteless canned kind) - maybe that combination would add enough salty kick to your half-salt recipe to make it more tasty (while, of course, increasing the sodium...)


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.Yes, letting it rise in the refrigerator overnight gives it more flavor, imo.

@snic - did you ever try the "beer bread" dark raisin, brown sugar, whole wheat bread, risen in the refrigerator?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I picked my current favorite bread for sandwiches as an example of salt. It has only 320mg of sodium. AHA recommends less than 2300mg & preferably 1500mg for a low- sodium diet. That's low! But, it still leaves room for bread.









Ciabatta Nutrition Facts and Health Benefits


Ciabatta bread contains 140 calories, 28 grams of carbs, 5 grams of protein, 1 gram of fiber, 0.5 grams of fat, and 320 milligrams of sodium per serving.




www.verywellfit.com


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> .Yes, letting it rise in the refrigerator overnight gives it more flavor, imo.
> 
> @snic - did you ever try the "beer bread" dark raisin, brown sugar, whole wheat bread, risen in the refrigerator?


Not yet! But it's on my list


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

kosher salt…without enough salt your bread will be bland.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

snic said:


> Salt is just absolutely essential for bread to taste good, and you need a surprisingly large amount. Bread is simply not a low-sodium food unless you're in Tuscany (where they don't put salt in their bread for historical reasons).
> 
> That said, try experimenting with a pre-fermentation step. If you use a small amount of yeast and let it ferment for a long time - a day or so - at cooler temperatures, it increases the complexity and deepens the flavor of the bread. Room temperature is fine, but I've seen recipes call for fermentation in the fridge. Also, adding a little whole wheat flour adds a bit more flavor - maybe 10 to 30% of the flour depending on how dark you want your loaf. And of course as others have mentioned, you can try additions like herbs, cheese (e.g., parmesan), nuts and seeds, raisin/cinnamon, cranberry/walnut, etc. Maybe try parmesan and chopped or sliced olives (the salty kind, not the tasteless canned kind) - maybe that combination would add enough salty kick to your half-salt recipe to make it more tasty (while, of course, increasing the sodium...)
> [/QUOTE


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

snic said:


> Salt is just absolutely essential for bread to taste good, and you need a surprisingly large amount. Bread is simply not a low-sodium food unless you're in Tuscany (where they don't put salt in their bread for historical reasons).
> 
> That said, try experimenting with a pre-fermentation step. If you use a small amount of yeast and let it ferment for a long time - a day or so - at cooler temperatures, it increases the complexity and deepens the flavor of the bread. Room temperature is fine, but I've seen recipes call for fermentation in the fridge. Also, adding a little whole wheat flour adds a bit more flavor - maybe 10 to 30% of the flour depending on how dark you want your loaf. And of course as others have mentioned, you can try additions like herbs, cheese (e.g., parmesan), nuts and seeds, raisin/cinnamon, cranberry/walnut, etc. Maybe try parmesan and chopped or sliced olives (the salty kind, not the tasteless canned kind) - maybe that combination would add enough salty kick to your half-salt recipe to make it more tasty (while, of course, increasing the sodium...)


Good suggestions, thanks. 

The whole wheat flour will make it healthier too, which is a bonus.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Use regular salt in your bread. Is your flour fresh? I prefer King Arthur bread flour. What type of flour are you using?Maybe try a different recipe. Proofing develops flavor.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Use regular salt in your bread. Is your flour fresh? Maybe try a different recipe. Proofing develops flavor.


The flour is fairly fresh, less than 2 months old, I consider that fresh but am not sure.

I've tried two different recipes, I can try another.
Although from the replies here it seems like salt may be the key.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BataviaJim said:


> The flour is fairly fresh, less than 2 months old, I consider that fresh but am not sure.
> 
> I've tried two different recipes, I can try another.
> Although from the replies here it seems like salt may be the key.


Whatever you do, or changes you make, come back here and share your success.

I was into bread making yrs ago and loved it but couldn’t stop eating it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> kosher salt…without enough salt your bread will be bland.


Right on Knot.
Not long ago I made some Parker House rolls and forgot the salt. If I did not have salted butter it would not have been worth eating. I even added a little salt on the bread with the butter.
Salt is so important not only in bread making, but cooking in general. It is what makes food taste good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

J. V. said:


> Right on Knot.
> Not long ago I made some Parker House rolls and forgot the salt. If I did not have salted butter it would not have been worth eating. I even added a little salt on the bread with the butter.
> Salt is so important not only in bread making, but cooking in general. It is what makes food taste good.


Within limits. Please be mindful of those who need to restrict their salt.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

BataviaJim said:


> The flour is fairly fresh, less than 2 months old, I consider that fresh but am not sure.
> 
> I've tried two different recipes, I can try another.
> Although from the replies here it seems like salt may be the key.


Two months old is fine for flour. You can keep it at room temperature for months, probably a year or so. Whole grain flours are a bit more sensitive and would benefit from being stored in the fridge if you're going to keep them that long.

Yeast is more finicky - I find that if you store it at room temperature, it loses its potency pretty fast. I buy it in bulk (1 lb), divide it into small jars, and freeze them. I store the jar I've opened in the fridge. This way you minimize the number of times you expose your yeast to air (which contains moisture, which condenses on the yeast and partially dissolves it, which makes it die... I think). With this system I've gotten yeast to proof every time, whereas if I pull a packet from the cabinet where it's been sitting for a few weeks or months, it's hit or miss.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I am late to this thread but this might help. Italian Herb and Cheese Bread Subway Copycat

I think I may try it myself.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

snic said:


> Two months old is fine for flour. You can keep it at room temperature for months, probably a year or so. Whole grain flours are a bit more sensitive and would benefit from being stored in the fridge if you're going to keep them that long.
> 
> Yeast is more finicky - I find that if you store it at room temperature, it loses its potency pretty fast. I buy it in bulk (1 lb), divide it into small jars, and freeze them. I store the jar I've opened in the fridge. This way you minimize the number of times you expose your yeast to air (which contains moisture, which condenses on the yeast and partially dissolves it, which makes it die... I think). With this system I've gotten yeast to proof every time, whereas if I pull a packet from the cabinet where it's been sitting for a few weeks or months, it's hit or miss.


That's a good suggestion. I store yeast in the fridge but freezing excess would be even better.


Colbyt said:


> I am late to this thread but this might help. Italian Herb and Cheese Bread Subway Copycat
> 
> I think I may try it myself.


Thanks, looks promising.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nik333 said:


> Within limits. Please be mindful of those who need to restrict their salt.


The subject was bland bread not healthy cooking. Salt is by far the most important ingredient in cooking. Even cookies and other deserts and sweets require some salt.
Take salt out of cooking, you get bland everything.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

J. V. said:


> The subject was bland bread not healthy cooking. Salt is by far the most important ingredient in cooking. Even cookies and other deserts and sweets require some salt.
> Take salt out of cooking, you get bland everything.


That's generally true, but it's also worthwhile discussing how to cook with less salt and still end up with tasty food. I read somewhere (I think it was in one of Jared Diamond's books) that a single meal in a typical American Chinese restaurant has more salt than a person living in a tribe along the Amazon eats in an entire _year_. (The tribe is resistant to outside contact and only a handful of anthropologists have managed to get close - I forget the name.) The salt level we prefer is a learned preference, and our preferences aren't set in stone. We can learn to like food with less salt if we have to, and make an effort. Generally, restaurants know very well how to make diners love their food: add lots of salt and fat. It works extremely well. But when I cook at home, I try to be a bit more creative (and healthy) - which is why the amount of salt called for in bread recipes alarms me. I do reduce it by roughly 25% but I admit it's hard to go lower. Fortunately no one in my family has high blood pressure, so generally we just try to be aware of salt intake but don't make a real effort to cut down severely.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

snic said:


> That's generally true, but it's also worthwhile discussing how to cook with less salt and still end up with tasty food. I read somewhere (I think it was in one of Jared Diamond's books) that a single meal in a typical American Chinese restaurant has more salt than a person living in a tribe along the Amazon eats in an entire _year_. (The tribe is resistant to outside contact and only a handful of anthropologists have managed to get close - I forget the name.) The salt level we prefer is a learned preference, and our preferences aren't set in stone. We can learn to like food with less salt if we have to, and make an effort. Generally, restaurants know very well how to make diners love their food: add lots of salt and fat. It works extremely well. But when I cook at home, I try to be a bit more creative (and healthy) - which is why the amount of salt called for in bread recipes alarms me. I do reduce it by roughly 25% but I admit it's hard to go lower. Fortunately no one in my family has high blood pressure, so generally we just try to be aware of salt intake but don't make a real effort to cut down severely.


Great post! The OP mentions watching his salt in post #12.
I know this is an unpopular subject to many but, overdoing it can have sudden consequences. I'm reminded of my first stroke patient who was paralyzed on one side. He told me - Don't be silly, put the side-rail down & I'll walk to the bathroom!"

There, I said it.

The best cooking doesn't require a lot of salt because there are intense flavors.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Salt is by far the most needed ingredient in tasty food. Cutting back on salt is one thing. Cutting out salt is another.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

😊


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

Belated follow-up:
More salt definitely improved the flavor. I went from 1/4 tsp to 1-1/2 tsp. It was definitely tastier; also slightly too salty -- I think 1 tsp or at most 1-1/4 would be perfect.
Although much improved, it still wasn't quite as good as the Hodgkin Mills European Herb & Cheese mix that I loved. (The company was bought out and discontinued most of its breads, despite the new owners statement that "nothing would change.)
I wanted to use up our existing flour. Next time I'll try some whole wheat flour.
They also have bread-specific flour, as opposed to all-purpose. How does that differ?
I also saw buckwheat flour. Would that be too strong a flavor?
Thanks for the salt tips -- it was a big help.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I think what they call "bread flour" or "bread machine flour" is what we used to call high-gluten flour, before gluten became a four-letter word. I keep a supply of gluten and add my own, maybe a tablespoon or two in 2-3 cups of flour.

I was at breakfast once with a fairly trendy group. As the server went around the table taking orders, there were lots of gluten free items ordered. When it was my turn I said "I'll have their gluten - I love it!"

I've been skimping on the salt in my breads, too. I read somewhere that the salt was "to control the action of the yeast." Since I never had a problem where the yeast needed to be better "controlled" I didn't figure it mattered. After reading this thread, I'm going to try going back to the full amount of salt the recipes call for.


----------



## BataviaJim (Dec 26, 2008)

CaptTom said:


> I think what they call "bread flour" or "bread machine flour" is what we used to call high-gluten flour, before gluten became a four-letter word. I keep a supply of gluten and add my own, maybe a tablespoon or two in 2-3 cups of flour.
> 
> I was at breakfast once with a fairly trendy group. As the server went around the table taking orders, there were lots of gluten free items ordered. When it was my turn I said "I'll have their gluten - I love it!"
> 
> I've been skimping on the salt in my breads, too. I read somewhere that the salt was "to control the action of the yeast." Since I never had a problem where the yeast needed to be better "controlled" I didn't figure it mattered. After reading this thread, I'm going to try going back to the full amount of salt the recipes call for.


Now that you mention about salt controlling yeast, it occurs to me that the loaf didn't rise quite as much as usual. There wasn't a big difference but enough that I noticed.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

BataviaJim said:


> Now that you mention about salt controlling yeast, it occurs to me that the loaf didn't rise quite as much as usual. There wasn't a big difference but enough that I noticed.


Let us know if you notice a difference. My simple baguette recipe (flour, water, yeast, salt) is a little bland, and I want to try again with more salt. As we move into late spring here and the weather gets warmer, it's hard to compare the rise time to winter, when the kitchen is a lot cooler.

Which brings me to a funny story: After six years, I just noticed the "proof" setting on my new oven. I looked it up in the manual and sure enough, that's what it's for. Of course a slow rise always brings out more flavor, but I was under a bit of a time constraint last time and I gave it a try. Worked great. Maybe the using more salt and rising faster in the oven will cancel each other out and I'll have decent tasting bread I can make on a tighter schedule.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I cut down salt in my cooking a bit. However, I’ve increased salt in recipes when making breads and pizza dough. If it calls for 1 teaspoon of salt, I’ll add 1 1/4 teaspoon. 
Salt is essential is enhancing the flavor of bread. I only use kosher salt.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We had a bread machine that we used a few times then we gave it to our daughter. Considering the cost of the machine and bread mixes, I think we paid around $30 per loaf for the bread we ate.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think those bread machines are useless…all that effort to make one loaf of bread.
when I make bread I use the food processor and whip out multiple loaves in 45 seconds.
French Bread, Anise Bread, and Artisan bread Pictured…All delicious…
Bread making is really easy as well as rewarding. 























.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the bread maker. I like fresh bread, and there's only the two of us. One batch from the bread maker is plenty.

I use the dough setting, and do the forming, second and/or third rise and baking myself. Saves me a lot of time and mess. Tonight it's sweet wheat dinner rolls for a pot-luck we're going to. I'll have them ready to throw in the oven for 10-12 minutes when I get there, and we'll all have fresh-out-of-the-oven rolls. Can't beat that!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I should have clarified that to me it’s useless - cause when I bake bread I usually make a couple/ few loves at a time…the bread machine only makes one loaf at a time, right?
I set up an assembly line and mix three loaves at a time. (mixing one after another) but they all rise together, and bake together.
Glad the bread machine works out for you.👍


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Your bread looks great, Two Knots. My wife can’t eat gluten so I eat the whole loaf myself, leading to excessive bloating. Therefore, fresh bread doesn’t happen at our house.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I experimented with more salt in last night's dinner rolls. I added about twice as much as I have been using, plus a pinch more just to make it a good test. The dough rose exactly as normal. My extra salt didn't seem to "control" the yeast much, if at all. And they did taste good, but this is a sweet bread recipe, and always a crowd pleaser anyway.

@Old Thomas, you know you can make gluten-free bread, too. I've made it for one friend who has a legitimate gluten allergy (along with a bunch of other allergies, so I know it's not just a fashion statement.) There are some great recipes out there, even though the list of ingredients is a bit longer. Lots of reviews for a product I just ordered were from people using it for gluten-free recipes, since it's much cheaper to make than buy many GF products.

The thing I ordered is a silicone hamburger roll mold. I recently tried a similar mold for sub rolls, and it worked great. There are so many different sizes and shapes it was hard to pick one that I hope will work best. Amazon says it'll be here tomorrow. I'll report back after my first batch.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't forget to post pics of the mold and the buns. 

No pressure there.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

These Parkerhouse rolls are fantastic. Brush on some oil, put on baking tray or sheet, separate about 2" apart, rise in oven on the proof setting, (takes about 2.5 hours) when rolls are double in size bake at 375° for 10 minutes or until lightly browned.
They make great dinner rolls and make great garlic rolls. Easy inexpensive and very good for frozen. (Better than the ones I try to make)


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

CaptTom said:


> Which brings me to a funny story: After six years, I just noticed the "proof" setting on my new oven. I looked it up in the manual and sure enough, that's what it's for. Of course a slow rise always brings out more flavor, but I was under a bit of a time constraint last time and I gave it a try. Worked great. Maybe the using more salt and rising faster in the oven will cancel each other out and I'll have decent tasting bread I can make on a tighter schedule.


The proof setting is very low. I think its about 90°. I use it all the time as its consistent. Rizing on the counter or stove is inconsistent. The proof setting is the very best way to rise bread and rolls. Its always the same.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> Don't forget to post pics of the mold and the buns.




























Worked great! The cavities for the rolls are around 4" in diameter and about 1.6" deep. The recipe I used looked like it would only be enough for about 6 rolls, but when I cut the dough I realized I should have done 8. The re-forming and re-cutting is why they're not all equal size. I also found that I needed about 1/4 cup more flour than it called for, maybe more. And the cook time was only 8-9 minutes, not the 10-12 the recipe said.

I didn't do the egg wash or sesame seeds, maybe next time. I did add a pinch of extra salt. They were delicious and the texture was just right for a hamburger roll. Grilled up a couple of Bubba Burgers and they fit perfectly. Even with a juicy burger, the bottom of the roll didn't turn to mush.

Since this is a DIY forum, astute viewers from Northern New England will recognize the old Grossman's yardstick in the first picture. A real antique!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

What size sub bun does the sub one make?


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Colbyt said:


> What size sub bun does the sub one make?


About 12 inches. Here's the one I bought. I think it's the same size as the ones they use at Subway. I have been making 8-10" sub rolls in it. I've used a plain baguette recipe, as well as a sweet dinner roll recipe. Both came out well. The sweet recipe is more like what I used to get at Subway (before they were on the boycott list) but I think I like the baguette version better.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

CaptTom said:


> View attachment 695811
> 
> View attachment 695812
> 
> ...


Whats a Bubba Burger? I have heard the name but not sure if its a veggie burger or not?


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Bubba Burger is a brand name for frozen, 1/3 pound hamburger patties. They also come in turkey or veggie varieties, along with a few different ground beef options. I find 1/4 pound burgers too small. Bubbas cook up easily on the grill, right out of the freezer. I've tried a similar product from WalMart under one of their "house" brand names. The quality is almost as good as Bubbas. I like the "seasoned" or onion versions. Whatever brand or flavor you prefer, they're great to keep on hand for a quick meal on the grill.


----------

